# installing pgadmin3



## ygg (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm running into an error message installing pgadmin3:


```
===>    Verifying install for pq.5 in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql90-client

===>  postgresql-client-9.0.11 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      postgresql-client-9.2.2

      They install files into the same place.
      You may want to stop build with Ctrl + C.
===>  Found saved configuration for postgresql-client-9.0.11

===>  postgresql-client-9.0.11 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      postgresql-client-9.2.2

      They will not build together.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1
```

...it looks similar to ones I've seen in the past but in those cases it's a newer port conflicting with an older installed one. The answer then is to deinstall the older port and try again, but with an older version conflicting with a newer one I'm out of guesses. Any thoughts?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2012)

Try setting this in make.conf to force the default to 9.2.x (it's set to 90):

```
DEFAULT_PGSQL_VER=92
```


----------



## ygg (Dec 12, 2012)

That did the trick. This seems like one of those errors that will come up again... I'm curious where you found that setting? I checked the make and make.conf man pages, and even grepped through /usr/src but found nothing..?


----------



## kpa (Dec 12, 2012)

It comes from /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.database.mk. Anything related to ports should be searched from /usr/ports, /usr/src is the sources for the base system.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes, there are various 'helper' scripts in /usr/ports/Mk/. This keeps the port's Makefile nice and clean while allowing a certain level of customization. They also include common functionality every port uses.


----------

